# What to use to weigh down the truck?



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

I bought a pickup to plow with this year. I am not putting a salt spreader in the back and I'm wondering what you guys use to weigh down the back end of your truck. I don't want it banging around in back as I'm pushing into piles or accelerating on dry roads. Thanks for any help.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

V box spreader?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

A bbw ?


----------



## f150skidoo (Dec 14, 2014)

Look on Craigslist for someone getting rid of 24"x24" patio stones. They weigh around 90lbs a piece, lay them down flat so your bed is still use full.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What do you use the truck for while in the winter. That might help in determining your options


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Go to Home Depot and buy bagged plyground sand. Easy to handle, won't bang up the truck bed, and when( not if) you get stuck you'll have some traction by the shovel full in the back.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I stack a row of 20 inch "green" Red Oak rounds across the back. Easy in, easy out.
But I was thinking of filling 2 or 3 walmart sourced plastic storage bins (the blue ones with the snap on covers) with salt/sand mix. Should be able to ratchet strap them in the back by the tailgate.
Or maybe build a 2x6 frame to sit in the space behind the wheel wells to hold them.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

A 2 x 12 in the slots behind your rear wheel wells, and then a bunch of tube sand.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Be careful of salt. If you're plowing gravel it'll pull the frost out and make a muddy mess.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Harleyjeff;2016364 said:


> A 2 x 12 in the slots behind your rear wheel wells, and then a bunch of tube sand.


That's what I did. 6 to 8 bags.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I use a half a pallet of side walk salt.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

grandview;2016281 said:


> A bbw ?


That could be useful when you're falling asleep in the middle of the night.


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Buswell Forest;2016331 said:


> I stack a row of 20 inch "green" Red Oak rounds across the back. Easy in, easy out.
> But I was thinking of filling 2 or 3 walmart sourced plastic storage bins (the blue ones with the snap on covers) with salt/sand mix. Should be able to ratchet strap them in the back by the tailgate.
> Or maybe build a 2x6 frame to sit in the space behind the wheel wells to hold them.


 That's a great idea. Thanks. Two, actually.


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

LapeerLandscape;2016787 said:


> I use a half a pallet of side walk salt.


 Do you use the salt or is it just there for the weight? I really don't want salt in the back even though I have a Rhino liner.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I occasionally use a bag or 2 as needed but its mostly there for the weight. Its a win win for me.



LR3;2018879 said:


> Do you use the salt or is it just there for the weight? I really don't want salt in the back even though I have a Rhino liner.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

2x12" in the slots and some rocks or concrete block laying around is what I use.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

get a couple parking stops


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

or a really heavy bumper..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

grandview;2016281 said:


> A bbw ?


LOL!

some of our guys that don't spread take our bagged salt, stack sometimes an entire skid in a full bed pickup truck,, some even put a sheet of plywood overtop and still can load in their snow blowers on top and strap them down.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Dogplow Dodge;2019185 said:


> or a really heavy bumper..:laughing::laughing:


Please post more pic of that old girl reminds me of my dads dodge think 93or 94 it was a lemon cuz the side window had an air leak but that thing ran strong when he traded it in couldn't kill that thing


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

Snow if you can find it.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

jhenderson9196;2016300 said:


> Go to Home Depot and buy bagged plyground sand. Easy to handle, won't bang up the truck bed, and when( not if) you get stuck you'll have some traction by the shovel full in the back.


Simple and best answer for the Ops question...Cost you aboot 10 bucks if that...I love some of these answers


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;2020554 said:


> Simple and best answer for the Ops question...Cost you aboot 10 bucks if that...I love some of these answers


You're slipping old man.

The correct answer: BEER!


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Or........ 1" thick cutting edge from a grader, 6 total, 2 stacks of 3 each = 900 lbs, covered and secured to the frame for the safety of you and others should you roll your rig ( heaven forbid )


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Cover and hold downs


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Nice work! Did you ever finish that rig yet? I remember seeing a post when you were building it at the beginning.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Not sure if you ever finish a project like this  However I do have the front plow all hooked up and working, went through a little learning curve on my hydraulic set up but nothing some more money couldn't solve 
Soon as Moose season is over I plan on building the rear plow.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

grandview;2016281 said:


> A bbw ?


Good idea Grandview!


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

LR3;2018879 said:


> Do you use the salt or is it just there for the weight? I really don't want salt in the back even though I have a Rhino liner.


I usually cary a pallet of salt in my 3/4 rig but I use a tailgate salter and use up about half a pallet by the next day after the storm.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2020563 said:


> You're slipping old man.
> 
> The correct answer: BEER!


The problem with this is the slow transfer of the weight to the cab, from the original bed position, with the eventual loss in the local parking lot under the truck at 3 am


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2020563 said:


> You're slipping old man.
> 
> The correct answer: BEER!


Don't want the Beer to freeze...Beer stays in the cab with me in a salmon cooler in the back seat


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5;2020630 said:


> Don't want the Beer to freeze...Beer stays in the cab with me in a salmon cooler in the back seat


Real beer has a lower freeze point.........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2020635 said:


> Real beer has a lower freeze point.........


Excellent point, but since the swill he drinks is 99.9% water, he has a valid point.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2020636 said:


> Excellent point, but since the swill he drinks is 99.9% water, he has a valid point.


You and Buff are just a couple of Cyber Bullies...Haters..


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5;2020640 said:


> You and Buff are just a couple of Cyber Bullies...Haters..


Everyone has an opinion......... and most are wrong.. :waving:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF;2020673 said:


> Everyone has an opinion......... and most are wrong.. :waving:


Big meanie.

I use liquids for weight, about 1400lbs of diesel.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2020687 said:


> Big meanie.
> 
> I use liquids for weight, about 1400lbs of diesel.


Beer tastes much better than diesel. Even the cap Defcon drinks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The other internet bully steps out of the closet....lol

Old Milwaukee is a big hit in Detroit


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2020687 said:


> Big meanie.
> 
> I use liquids for weight, about 1400lbs of diesel.


Yeah that's me......... just a big ole meanie.........

Heavy steel flat bed, spreader and de-icer is my counterweight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2020706 said:


> The other internet bully steps out of the closet....lol


SO now you have feelings like Defcon does?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2020712 said:


> SO now you have feelings like Defcon does?


SO, you got me on that, damn it.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2020712 said:


> SO now you have feelings like Defcon does?


You have known me long enough now...Feelings are one thing I do not have..


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Free sandbags are being give out in Florida


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Heard 37X12.5 tires are the bomb and ballast is a thing of the past......


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BUFF;2022306 said:


> Heard 37X12.5 tires are the bomb and ballast is a thing of the past......


Those tires are way to skinney ,
What's ballast?
And if you use 4wheel drive your a hack and shouldn't even be on the streets
Heck you doesn't even need to own a 4x4.

Then add a 6" lift and your plowing God......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

...

Yes, it's true it been proven.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

go to your local junk yard and pick up a ford 6.0. they give those things away:laughing:


----------

